# Music 'hidden' in Last Supper art



## Allegra (Nov 11, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Music 'hidden' in Last Supper art



> *A computer technician has claimed to have cracked a real Da Vinci code, by finding musical notes encoded in the masterpiece The Last Supper.*
> 
> Leonardo Da Vinci left clues to a 40-second musical composition in his painting, Giovanni Maria Pala said.
> Each loaf of bread in the picture represents a note, he said, which combine to sound "like a requiem". Alessandro Vezzosi, director of Tuscany's Da Vinci museum, said the theory was "plausible".


 
I wonder how much more people can get out of this painting.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 11, 2007)

To me it sounds like someone wants to get tenured at a major university!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree.


----------

